# My lastest conquest in camera collecting. LOL



## malkav41 (Feb 13, 2008)

I scored a Canon Elan II(sans lens) off of evilbay for $55.87 w/ S&H. Payment was mailed Monday so it's going to be around a week before it arrives. 

I'm hoping that this is a good model from Canon. I know it isn't a 7 or 7e, but I hope it is a step in the right direction. At least it should go well with my other Canons (Rebel Xs, GII, and FTb-n).


----------



## malkav41 (Feb 22, 2008)

Well, I received my Elan II today(the 21st), 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 and I think I got a heck of a deal on a great camera! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I read some reviews by owners of the Elan II, that stated it was a light and flimsy feeling camera. I don't get what they were refering to. 

In the area of being a light camera (at 595g) it is 25g heavier than my Rebel XS (370g), 45g heavier than my Rebel GII (350g), it's even 15g heavier than my T70 (580g). In fact the only Canon I have that is heavier is my FTB-n, and that's because it is an all metal, manual camera from the early 70's. Heck it even out weighs my Nikon N65 by 200g, and I thought the N65 felt heavy when I first bought it!

As for feeling flimsy, it feels more sturdy than my Rebels do. It has the same feeling of sturdiness that my T70 does.

All in all, I like this camera, alot! It's going to take some getting used to all the bells and whistles on it, but that's half the fun!


----------

